# Telnetdämon

## ruprecht

Hallo,

ich habe mir frisch telnet-bsd installiert. Allerdings erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: connection refused 127.0.0.1, wenn ich ein telnet auf localhost machen.

Vermutlich läuft der telnetd nicht. Wie kann ich diesen zum Laufen bringen?

Gruss

Ruprecht

----------

## sirro

Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe:  :Wink: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=5

(wenn es über ein init-script geht, hab noch nie nen Telnetserver installiert, warum auch?)

Edit: da ist ja tatsächlich kein init-script dabei. Dann hilft selbstmachen, ebenfalls siehe linkLast edited by sirro on Mon Sep 06, 2004 9:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lensman

Einzelne Dienst kannst Du über 

```
/etc/init.d/xyz start|stop|restart
```

 steuern. Ich vermute also mal, dass dein Telnet Dienst auch dort ein entsprechendes Script hat. Aber wieso verwendest eigentlich Du Telnet? Nimm doch den SSHD, der ist wenigstens sicher und eh schon mitinstalliert. Halt nur über 

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

 bei Bedarf anschmeissen, oder wenn der permanent laufen soll, einfach den Dienst mit 

```
rc-update add sshd default
```

 dem default runlevel hinzufügen.

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## py-ro

Du musst den (x)inetd Deamon konfigurieren und starten für Telnet

man (x)inetd

MfG

Py

----------

## Deever

 *ruprecht wrote:*   

> Vermutlich läuft der telnetd nicht. Wie kann ich diesen zum Laufen bringen?

 

Am besten gar nicht...SSH existiert und ist sogar bereits installiert!

HTH!

/dev

----------

## ruprecht

Deever:

Danke für den Tip mit SSH. Würde ich auch sofort machen.

Allerdings will ich mit Telnet prüfen, ob einige Serverdienste richtig laufen.

Glaube ein ssh localhost 25 oder ssh localhost 143  geht leider schlecht.

Es geht mir primär darum. Ich möchte dadurch z. B. herausbekommen, warum es kmail nicht schaffte auf den Mailserver zu connecten.

Gruss

Ruprecht

----------

## py-ro

Dafür benötigst aber nicht den Telnetdaemon sondern nur den client

----------

## ruprecht

damit ist allerdings noch nicht das Problem gelöst, war ich

immer das Problem habe, dass die Verbindung zurückgewiesen wird.

Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich es nicht mit dem Arbeitsaccount getestet habe.

Aber wenn man Courier oder nen Mailserver aufsetzen möchte ist es halt am bequemsten das telnet auf Ansprache des Dienstes vom root-Account aus zu machen.

Gruss

Ruprecht

----------

## Deever

 *ruprecht wrote:*   

> Deever:
> 
> Danke für den Tip mit SSH. Würde ich auch sofort machen.
> 
> Allerdings will ich mit Telnet prüfen, ob einige Serverdienste richtig laufen.

 

Hä? Dafür gibts 'netstat' und die Logs.

 *Quote:*   

> Glaube ein ssh localhost 25 oder ssh localhost 143  geht leider schlecht.

 

```
deever@floatkiller:~ $ 25

zsh: command not found: 25

zsh: 21376 exit 127   25

deever@floatkiller:~ $ 143

zsh: command not found: 143

zsh: 21377 exit 127   143
```

Deine obigen Befehle entbehren einem gewissen Sinn...'man ssh' enthält weitere Informationen.

 *Quote:*   

> Es geht mir primär darum. Ich möchte dadurch z. B. herausbekommen, warum es kmail nicht schaffte auf den Mailserver zu connecten.

 

Dafür gibts ethereal.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Dafür benötigst aber nicht den Telnetdaemon sondern nur den client

 

Nein.

Telnet ist depcrecated und für sowas ohnehin ungeeignet. Tipp: "netcat" 'nc' existiert.

HTH && SCNR,

/dev

----------

## py-ro

@Deever

Sorry, aber telnet eignet sich hervorragend um einfache textprotokolle zu untersuchen und zu testen(vom Lerneffekt mal abgesehen).

Allerdings ist der eigentliche Einsatzzweck wirklich tabu.

MfG

Py

----------

## ruprecht

stimmt. Es war nicht die Rede, dass ich übers Netzwerk, geschweigeden

von Extern auf diesen Rechner zugreifen wollte.

Da würde es schon zutreffen, dass   ssh   die bessere und sicherere Wahl ist. Und hier gebe ich py recht. Es steht schließlich auch so in den Anleitungen, dass man gegen Schluss die Sache mit Telnet prüft und schaut ob der Begrüßungstext kommt.

Mit nc oder anderen Portanalysern sieht man ja nur, dass der Port offen ist

und das Aktivität herrscht bzw. hier gelauscht wird.

----------

## Deever

Oh mann...'emerge netcat' und schaut euch das bitte erst an, bevor ihr hier wieder postet! Danach deinstalliert alles, was mit telnet zu tun hat.

Danke

SCNR

/dev

----------

